

Ask HN: How can I get more speaking events? - twog

Im a 21 year old angel investor, software developer, and hacker. I have spoken at a few smaller events (wordcamps/startup weekends) but want to move into larger events. How can I gain more visibility to get these speaking events?<p>Im not necessarily just interested in just speaking about programming (although thats my strong suit), I feel like I could contribute a great deal elsewhere as well. At 21, I have had quite the journey to get where I am, I pay all expenses for my younger sister, and have overcome a fair share of obstacles to get here.<p>I have started blogging, and have been focusing on getting other speaking events, but what else can I do?
======
kls
I have found the easiest way to get more engagements is to directly contact
the organizers of the events that you would like to speak at. Ask if they
would like an abstract of the talk you would like to present and find out if
they have open spots in the field that you would like to get a spot in.
Strangely enough ad-words are pretty cheap for tech speaker keywords so you
could try an ad campaign targeting relative search terms.

Like anything else, marketing is the key here. View yourself as the product
and think about the ways you would sell that product. A speaker web site would
be in order, any video's you have of your engagements should go there. Bio
info should be included as well as a calendar of talks that you have and will
give along with any supporting information for those talks. If you would like
more suggestions, feel free to contact me, my email is in my profile.

------
ColinWright
And yet you don't have contact details in this submission, nor in your
profile, and your HN username is un-googleable.

Are you sure you want more business?

~~~
twog
Whoops, I thought my email address was visible. My mistake. I updated my
profile.

